
Show HN: New Open-Source Servers and Applications Monitoring - jparicka
https://github.com/ProjectCloudly
======
dozzie
MySQL, MongoDB, and Hadoop/OpenTSDB as requirements. Good start. And how much
does it do to justify these costs? I somehow doubt it can do more than or
better than Zabbix or Icinga/Nagios, and those are terrible.

And homepage with a self-signed certificate, like we didn't have CAcert.org
for dozen years, not to mention about several commercial CAs giving free
certificates for OSS projects.

